# Hi Everyone



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Louise and I am new to this forum. I have a new TT Quattro S Line in white with privacy glass and comfort pack, being delivered on the 1st September 2011. I have sold my A3 cabriolet for it, a car which I really enjoy, but thought I'd go back to a TT having owned a silver MK1 225.

Just checking out the websites for insurance and counting down the days...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi and welcome loulou, wd on getting another TT. dont forget pics when it arrives


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Loulou, welcome to the forum
i bet sept seems a long way away


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lou, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone and Davelincs, yes September seems so far away, and I know wheels are wheels, but gone from an A3 Cabriolet 1.8 TFSi into my sons Vauxhall 1000cc Corsa!! (need I say more?) Only saving grace to that is a couple of weeks holiday in the middle of August.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

LouLou said:


> Thank you everyone and Davelincs, yes September seems so far away, and I know wheels are wheels, but gone from an A3 Cabriolet 1.8 TFSi into my sons Vauxhall 1000cc Corsa!! (need I say more?) Only saving grace to that is a couple of weeks holiday in the middle of August.


your son has a corsa and he is allowed to live at home????? hope you doubled his rent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi LouLou, dont forget the photos


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

[quote
your son has a corsa and he is allowed to live at home????? hope you doubled his rent :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Hahaha... well the reason he is allowed to remain at home is... whilst his Corsa was his first vehicle after passing his driving test... he now has an A1 1.4 TSFi S Line on order, delivery November! The Audi four rings run through our whole household! 
I will upload some pics when mine is delivered in September, and in the meantime I could always upload a couple of my MK1 225. (Note to self.. find out how to do this!)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi LouLou welcome to the forum. Open yourself a photo bucket account ( for free ) put the pics you want to upload onto the photo bucket site and you will be given a code for forums, copy and paste the code into your post and bingo... simples :wink:


----------



## AwesomeHassan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Louise,

Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy your new vehicle. If you ever need anything give us a shout, I will see what i can do for you.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi from another newbie


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Jamo8, thank you for your advice. I have uploaded a couple of pictures of my dear MK1... and shall copy the link below.. hope it works and you view them... please let me know as would be good to know I have done it right.

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff384/LouLou3103/

Hi Diamond, C.J & Hassan too


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lou, Have to click link to see your album/pics 
Best way is to "copy" the "IMG" tag, the lowest one under your pic & "paste" it into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Yay did it, thanks Hoggy. Here she is... my MK1 .. gone from my house, but hopefully still alive and well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi LouLou, Thats better.
Hoggy.


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hoggy,... Why do I have large pictures and you have small ones? (Hope that doesn't sound wrong :? )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lou, My pics are in my sig , so data wise has to be much smaller. If I show a pic as you have it is bigger.








Hoggy.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done LouLou only just logged in after my night shift and all this has gone on :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy the master has sorted you out, nice one mate :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome 8)


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Dottie and Hoggy ... Nice pics... I do like the TT in red 8)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello JohnLZ7W


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LouLou said:


> Hi Dottie and Hoggy ... Nice pics... I do like the TT in red 8)


Hi LouLou, Beautiful aren't they.. 8)  
Hoggy.


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes Hoggy they are.... I did um and arrr between white and red for a while and then chose white as they look really cool with privacy glass. Six weeks and counting...


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

29 days until the arrival of my TT TDi S Line.... Not that I'm counting down you understand!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi LouLou not long to wait now, get yourself over to the MK2 section and introduce yourself in ready for the big day


----------



## foxylady1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to TTF..

Foxylady1 :lol:


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL THOSE SLEEPLESS NIGHTS


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

28 days now, you will find the mk2 section more desirable :lol:


----------

